# Height legit matters sooo fucking little



## Deleted member 773 (Aug 13, 2019)

Especially in high school.

From what I see, far more people get discriminated based on their FACE. If they're asian, if they have bad acne, ect.

Height doesn't seem to matter much at all. Most normies don't feel anything when getting height mogged. I definitely don't feel getting height mogged. If you seriously go around and give yourself high stress high cortisol because you think you aren't tall enough just kys

Skin > height

Hair > height

being young > height

I don't even think shoulder width really matters that much anyways as long as you are at least 17 inches. Niggers don't have broad shoulders at all reminder.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 13, 2019)

Yes I will agree that in your high school years height does not matter that much, but JFL @ U if u think a girl will truly be happy with you or having sex with you once she has fucked a robust gl 6'4 chad, this generally happens around the ages of university so 18-22, therefore female standards rise massively after 18.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Aug 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Yes I will agree that in your high school years height does not matter that much, but JFL @ U if u think a girl will truly be happy with you or having sex with you once she has fucked a robust gl 6'4 chad, this generally happens around the ages of university so 18-22, therefore female standards rise massively after 18.


I still see tons of 5'7+ers having girlfriends and shit. At the grocery store and shit.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 13, 2019)

Once she gets a taste of how much power her pussy has, even as a PSL 4-5 its over if u arent chadlite/chad.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Aug 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Once she gets a taste of how much power her pussy has, even as a PSL 4-5 its over if u arent chadlite/chad.


Again I think face matters the absolute most. Women are attracted to you because of your face. Good height can make up for a bad face though.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I still see tons of 5'7+ers having girlfriends and shit. At the grocery store and shit.


Its no lie that manlets can slay, however you are coping if you believe a 5'8 gl manlet has just as much SMV as a 6'6 with same face and frame

I do agree, that GL manlets are most likely volcel to some extent and that height isnt the largest determiner in attraction, you are coping if you deny that it isnt right after face however.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Aug 13, 2019)

@jefferson @Sergeant @Framletgod can someone please trasnfer this to offtopic I posted in wrong section


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Again I think face matters the absolute most. Women are attracted to you because of your face. Good height can make up for a bad face though.


Of course, but you have to remember that being a gl manlet is like being a gl girl with sub-par body

There will always be that spark of dimorphism missing even when she finds you attractive, you're so close yet so far to truly wetting her panties


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm betting the gigaalpha in the class is 6'6


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> @jefferson @Sergeant @Framletgod can someone please trasnfer this to offtopic I posted in wrong section


How tall and how old are you?

If you aren't tall and still growing, I would try influence that growth as much as possible, if not focus on your face of course.

But let me tell you now, height matters a lot more after females realise their SMV power, this happens after high school generally, when tall college chads hit on girls 18-22


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Aug 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Of course, but you have to remember that being a gl manlet is like being a gl girl with sub-par body
> 
> There will always be that spark of dimorphism missing even when she finds you attractive, you're so close yet so far to truly wetting her panties


Still, you can wear lifts and boom easy 2 inches added to your height.

Reminder that 80% of men are over 5'8, I have legit seen 5'10ers complain about getting heightmogged. That's just fucking stupid.


turkproducer said:


> How tall and how old are you?
> 
> If you aren't tall and still growing, I would try influence that growth as much as possible, if not focus on your face of course.
> 
> But let me tell you now, height matters a lot more after females realise their SMV power, this happens after high school generally, when tall college chads hit on girls 18-22


I'm 5'11 and 16. Still a kissless virgin because of my FACE.

Meanwhile my 5'4 friend isn't a virgin and has a GF because he is CUTE looking. He'll probably grow up to be a betabuxx father and live a better , happier life than most people on this forum will.

Not even counting how many friends I have in the 5'7-5'10 range who do just fine.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Still, you can wear lifts and boom easy 2 inches added to your height.
> 
> Reminder that 80% of men are over 5'8, I have legit seen 5'10ers complain about getting heightmogged. That's just fucking stupid.


Yes but this is only good for men who are able to pump and dump a slut, or at least never take their shoes off, which lets be real isnt going to last very long

Lifts also do not make up for skull size and frame, its stupid to run more than 1-2 inch imo depending on ur frame and skull, fortunately i have big skull and wide frame so i can run 2 inches, im just scared of being found out as a fraud, would kill my social life ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Aug 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Yes but this is only good for men who are able to pump and dump a slut, or at least never take their shoes off, which lets be real isnt going to last very long
> 
> Lifts also do not make up for skull size and frame, its stupid to run more than 1-2 inch imo depending on ur frame and skull, fortunately i have big skull and wide frame so i can run 2 inches, im just scared of being found out as a fraud, would kill my social life ngl.


I've been stuffing socks in my shoes for almost 2 years. Started freshmen year and still doing it now. Not ONCE has someone noticed it or mentioned it. Not ONCE. Makes me about 6'.05 I have had to hide them in bathrooms though for doctors appointments (they make you take ur shoes off for your height) and I just put them back in after the appointments done.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I've been stuffing socks in my shoes for almost 2 years. Started freshmen year and still doing it now. Not ONCE has someone noticed it or mentioned it. Not ONCE. Makes me about 6'.05 I have had to hide them in bathrooms though for doctors appointments (they make you take ur shoes off for your height) and I just put them back in after the appointments done.


Socks lul? how much do they add, also how old and how tall r u barefoot.


----------



## Madness (Aug 13, 2019)

brutal manlet compilation thread


first: in case of manlet rage post funny lanklet memes in that thread: https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=476276 ok lets go brutal vids: https://giant.gfycat.com/GrizzledGloomyGerenuk.webm https:/




lookism.net





Go through the thread. Try not too rope


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 13, 2019)

im so stressed that im not 6 ft, im only 5'10" or 5'11", and its stressing me out. whenever i dont get sleep i get stressed out because im missing out on my growing phase.

but its a retarded thing to worry about, im gonna stop. 5'10" is enough. your height isnt a big deal after reaching that.


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Especially in high school.
> 
> From what I see, far more people get discriminated based on their FACE. If they're asian, if they have bad acne, ect.
> 
> ...


Height matters, a lot. It matters less if you’re at least 6’0, though. But as you age you will realize that people treat you differently based on your height.
Also, height is a multiplier of your face. It really isn't attractive in of itself.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 13, 2019)

Madness said:


> brutal manlet compilation thread
> 
> 
> first: in case of manlet rage post funny lanklet memes in that thread: https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=476276 ok lets go brutal vids: https://giant.gfycat.com/GrizzledGloomyGerenuk.webm https:/
> ...


What women say does not equal what women do, but yes it is a good indicator that 5'10 is the minimal acceptable height in 2019, this ofc can be compensated to an extent with face, frame or whatever segment of LMS


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 13, 2019)

Madness said:


> brutal manlet compilation thread
> 
> 
> first: in case of manlet rage post funny lanklet memes in that thread: https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=476276 ok lets go brutal vids: https://giant.gfycat.com/GrizzledGloomyGerenuk.webm https:/
> ...


proves my point 5'10" and up, youre good. it doesnt feel good getting heightmoged by other men tho.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 13, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Height matters, a lot. It matters less if you’re at least 6’0, though. But as you age you will realize that people treat you differently based on your height.
> Also, height is a multiple of your face. It really isn't attractive in of itself.


Did you ever do anything to influence your height, or do you plan to? I see you are 15, this is a great age to find these websites.


----------



## haircutcel (Aug 13, 2019)

legit. i sure don’t feel anything when getting heightmogged and heightmogging someone else doesn’t make me feel anything either especially when they probably lifemog me. people who get seriously affected by heightmogs have mental issues srs


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Still, you can wear lifts and boom easy 2 inches added to your height.
> 
> Reminder that 80% of men are over 5'8, I have legit seen 5'10ers complain about getting heightmogged. That's just fucking stupid.
> 
> ...


Depends how bad your face is user @Gudru has shown me his face and he is your height at 17 with a decent face, he is mental cel that is why he is kissless virgin.

I kissed my oneitis at 5'5.5 at 15 and I was fatter and worse looking, done it cos i just acted low inhib lmfao

chances are u are a mental cel, or maybe ur face is truly that busted but i doubt it.


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 13, 2019)

Madness said:


> brutal manlet compilation thread
> 
> 
> first: in case of manlet rage post funny lanklet memes in that thread: https://lookism.net/showthread.php?tid=476276 ok lets go brutal vids: https://giant.gfycat.com/GrizzledGloomyGerenuk.webm https:/
> ...


That thread is pure suicide fuel for people under 6’3.


----------



## Madness (Aug 13, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> That thread is pure suicide fuel for people under 6’3.


Ik man. Praying ill hit my predicted height of 196cm


----------



## her (Aug 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I've been stuffing socks in my shoes for almost 2 years. Started freshmen year and still doing it now. Not ONCE has someone noticed it or mentioned it. Not ONCE. Makes me about 6'.05 I have had to hide them in bathrooms though for doctors appointments (they make you take ur shoes off for your height) and I just put them back in after the appointments done.


So it makes you about 2 inches taller? That's great, I'm gonna test it tomorrow.


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Did you ever do anything to influence your height, or do you plan to? I see you are 15, this is a great age to find these websites.


Yes, I did Mk-677 and some other shit for a few months in order to ”heightmaxx”.
Surprisingly, I ended up growing an inch taller. This could very well just be natural growth, however.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 13, 2019)

Madness said:


> Ik man. Praying ill hit my predicted height of 196cm


How tall are your parents and how tall are you now? That is an amazing height to be predicted at


Alexanderr said:


> Yes, I did Mk-677 and some other shit for a few months in order to ”heightmaxx”.
> Surprisingly, I ended up growing an inch taller. This could very well just be natural growth, however.


what tanner stage were you at roughly? and how tall r ur parents, this should be a good indication of if it was natural or influenced

also, what else did u take?


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Aug 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Depends how bad your face is user @Gudru has shown me his face and he is your height at 17 with a decent face, he is mental cel that is why he is kissless virgin.
> 
> I kissed my oneitis at 5'5.5 at 15 and I was fatter and worse looking, done it cos i just acted low inhib lmfao
> 
> chances are u are a mental cel, or maybe ur face is truly that busted but i doubt it.


I'm incel for very specific reasons. First I had neurological issues associated with my scoliosis surgery. Now I'm suffering from premature aging (I lost a lot of hair after all the surgerys and got on minox. Regrow my hair but RIP collagen). Hoping that will be fixed soon though.

So yeah, right now my face is a bit unattractive because I have no glow and my skin looks dull and grainy.


her said:


> So it makes you about 2 inches taller? That's great, I'm gonna test it tomorrow.


Yup, just fold some thick socks. Right now I'm wearing 1.5 inch soles with 1 layer of folded sock. Makes me quite tall. I used to do 2 layers but it hurt my feet and probably not good for my scoliosis ass back.


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> How tall are your parents and how tall are you now? That is an amazing height to be predicted at
> 
> what tanner stage were you at roughly? and how tall r ur parents, this should be a good indication of if it was natural or influenced
> 
> also, what else did u take?


No idea. I was at least tanner stage 4, though.
Dad - 5’10

Mom - 5’6

Mk-677, small doses of Aromasin and some additional stuff that was mentioned on the heightmaxxing thread that @Extra Chromosome made. All in all, it was probably natural growth.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 13, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Yes, I did Mk-677 and some other shit for a few months in order to ”heightmaxx”.
> Surprisingly, I ended up growing an inch taller. This could very well just be natural growth, however.


Ej wat nam je allemaal?


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 13, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> No idea. I was at least tanner stage 4, though.
> Dad - 5’10
> 
> Mom - 5’6
> ...


what age did your voice break? it seems like you've already surpassed your expected height, unless you have many men in your family who are taller than you


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 13, 2019)

When your out of high school height matters a LOT.

I didn’t get that many girls in high school cause I intimidated them in college though..... oh man it’s insane how much validation I get and complements for being 6’5

Girls in high school still want cute little boys not masculine alpha handsome men. But even still they have primal attraction towards those guys if you’ve talked to them privately they just are scared they can’t handle it.


----------



## Dogs (Aug 13, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Again I think face matters the absolute most. Women are attracted to you because of your face. Good height can make up for a bad face though.


Absolutely nothing can make up for a bad face jfl, literally unless you're 6'4'', top 1 percentile in frame (I'm talking massive), and top 1 percentile in hair, unless you're literally all 3 of those nothing can make up for your face not even kidding at all.


Bobbu flay said:


> When your out of high school height matters a LOT.
> 
> I didn’t get that many girls in high school cause I intimidated them in college though..... oh man it’s insane how much validation I get and complements for being 6’5
> 
> Girls in high school still want cute little boys not masculine alpha handsome men. But even still they have primal attraction towards those guys if you’ve talked to them privately they just are scared they can’t handle it.


I'm HS I got way more attention for my height than after HS


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> what age did your voice break? it seems like you've already surpassed your expected height, unless you have many men in your family who are taller than you


I literally have no clue. Perhaps 13-14. I think I’m about average height in my family.
Haven’t passed my expected height as my doctor said my adult height would at least be 6’1-6’2 a year ago... Now that I think about it the chances of Mk-677 and the other stuff being the cause of my height increase are essentially 0%. 


Gudru said:


> Ej wat nam je allemaal?


Dit. 
25mg of mk677 morning and 25mg mk677 night. Every day.
Aromasin 12.5mg every other day.
MSM 1000mg every day.
Glucosamine 1500mg every day.
Chondroitin 1200mg every day.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 13, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> I literally have no clue. Perhaps 13-14. I think I’m about average height in my family.
> Haven’t passed my expected height as my doctor said my adult height would at least be 6’1-6’2 a year ago... Now that I think about it the chances of Mk-677 and the other stuff being the cause of my height increase are essentially 0%.
> 
> Dit.
> ...


Right you seem normal then, my voice started to change 12-13 but fully broke around 14.


----------



## Madness (Aug 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> How tall are your parents and how tall are you now? That is an amazing height to be predicted at
> 
> what tanner stage were you at roughly? and how tall r ur parents, this should be a good indication of if it was natural or influenced
> 
> also, what else did u take?


Tanner stage 3 184.5cm


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 13, 2019)

My face has no future.
my height has no future.
my dick has no future.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 13, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> I literally have no clue. Perhaps 13-14. I think I’m about average height in my family.
> Haven’t passed my expected height as my doctor said my adult height would at least be 6’1-6’2 a year ago... Now that I think about it the chances of Mk-677 and the other stuff being the cause of my height increase are essentially 0%.
> 
> Dit.
> ...


Damn bro, ik nam veel kleinere hoeveelheden qua MK dus wie weet ga ik 't nog een keer proberen


----------



## ElephantMan (Aug 13, 2019)

I also noticed most normies don't really mind being height mogged. It's only insecure faggots who make a big deal out of that.


----------



## MajinBuu (Aug 13, 2019)

it matters little, indeed

if you're taller than 5'9, that is


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 13, 2019)

Madness said:


> Tanner stage 3 184.5cm


Jfl at my height genetics compared to yours, weren’t you like 5’8 when you came into this forum a year ago?

Also you sure you tanner 3? has your voice even break at tanner 3, i couldn’t imagine a 6’1 boy with his child voice still


Bobbu flay said:


> When your out of high school height matters a LOT.
> 
> I didn’t get that many girls in high school cause I intimidated them in college though..... oh man it’s insane how much validation I get and complements for being 6’5
> 
> Girls in high school still want cute little boys not masculine alpha handsome men. But even still they have primal attraction towards those guys if you’ve talked to them privately they just are scared they can’t handle it.


Validation and compliments are great but how much slays did u get in high school and how much in college, or were you just ugly before?


MajinBuu said:


> it matters little, indeed
> 
> if you're taller than 5'9, that is


i think it’s more like 5’11 5’10 if you are bluepilled but yeah 5’9 is maybe the minimum acceptable height providing ur face is okay.


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 13, 2019)

everything matters bro


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 13, 2019)

Daily reminder that height is very important


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 13, 2019)

people for some reason think if girls dont literally say "you're too short for me" means their height is fine 

its all subconscious jfl. they're attracted to big skeletons so offspring will have big skeleton too


----------



## Madness (Aug 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Jfl at my height genetics compared to yours, weren’t you like 5’8 when you came into this forum a year ago?
> 
> Also you sure you tanner 3? has your voice even break at tanner 3, i couldn’t imagine a 6’1 boy with his child voice still
> 
> ...


Voice is starting to break at tanner 3. Didnt even have pubes really when I joined the fourm jfl


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 13, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Yes, I did Mk-677 and some other shit for a few months in order to ”heightmaxx”.
> Surprisingly, I ended up growing an inch taller. This could very well just be natural growth, however.


How much were you growing prior to heightmaxxing?


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 13, 2019)

Madness said:


> Voice is starting to break at tanner 3. Didnt even have pubes really when I joined the fourm jfl


How do you know what tanner stage you're in?


----------



## nattycel (Aug 13, 2019)

Said no one ever


----------



## MajinBuu (Aug 13, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> i think it’s more like 5’11 5’10 if you are bluepilled but yeah 5’9 is maybe the minimum acceptable height providing ur face is okay.



i'm going off from what I've seen in studies rather than anecdotal crap

the true start of humanity is 5'10. the most pessimistic study quoted that @75% of women are okay w this height and will not write you off because of height

that range between 5'5 to 5'10 is extremely important (take some inches if youre in gookland/add some if youre in albino gookland) and every inch will either add to your dating pool or make your life worse and worse

that's the conclusion of it

below 5'5 and above 5'10, don't worry about it, nothing you do will change her perspective on your height

these sort of threads are always insanely autistic and repetitive, despite millions of threads and studies being done on it

kinda like fwhr/skull back in early psl.

overdone


----------



## 6ft4 (Aug 13, 2019)

Height doesn't matter when you're under 18 because there's a smaller pool of tall guys and tall guys on average have worse faces than average height males meaning that a goodlooking face, tall combo is extremely rare. As well as this tall guys don't fill out and look proportionate until their early faces, usually their faces masculinize later than average because of more prolonged puberty.
Once you get to college though there's plenty of guys with combo of 6'3+ and 7/10 face, most girls have been fucked by one of these guys in college and spend the rest of their life reminicing about it.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 13, 2019)

From what I see IRL if you're at least 5'8 and you have a good face, you're good and you'll outslay guys who are like 6'4" with ugly faces.

Face will always reign supreme.


----------



## MrLeeMaxxing (Aug 14, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> proves my point 5'10" and up, youre good. it doesnt feel good getting heightmoged by other men tho.


Agreed


6ft4 said:


> Height doesn't matter when you're under 18 because there's a smaller pool of tall guys and tall guys on average have worse faces than average height males meaning that a goodlooking face, tall combo is extremely rare. As well as this tall guys don't fill out and look proportionate until their early faces, usually their faces masculinize later than average because of more prolonged puberty.
> Once you get to college though there's plenty of guys with combo of 6'3+ and 7/10 face, most girls have been fucked by one of these guys in college and spend the rest of their life reminicing about it.



Hit me right in the feels. Brutal


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Aug 14, 2019)

I’ve seen females go for facially ugly guys but they have height 

Height is a status thing mostly


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 14, 2019)

6ft4 said:


> Height doesn't matter when you're under 18 because there's a smaller pool of tall guys and tall guys on average have worse faces than average height males meaning that a goodlooking face, tall combo is extremely rare. As well as this tall guys don't fill out and look proportionate until their early faces, usually their faces masculinize later than average because of more prolonged puberty.
> Once you get to college though there's plenty of guys with combo of 6'3+ and 7/10 face, most girls have been fucked by one of these guys in college and spend the rest of their life reminicing about it.


so brutal


Madness said:


> Voice is starting to break at tanner 3. Didnt even have pubes really when I joined the fourm jfl


Right, I was tanner stage 3 at 13 and only have grown 6-7 inches since then jfl


----------



## framecel222 (Aug 14, 2019)

Legit blackpill

5'6 and 5'7 guys who are goodlooking will succeed while taller guys will not succeed because face is what matters, height doesn't matter much, only to closed minded copers


----------



## Dogs (Aug 14, 2019)

framecel222 said:


> Legit blackpill
> 
> 5'6 and 5'7 guys who are goodlooking will succeed while taller guys will not succeed because face is what matters, height doesn't matter much, only to closed minded copers


This is extremely obvious but people always find a way to cope


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 14, 2019)

Dogs said:


> This is extremely obvious but people always find a way to cope


It does matter, it’s the second most important factor in SMV lol.

Face comes first, no matter what but you would be coping if you believe a 8/10 PSL face 5’8 will slay more than a 6’6 PSL 7/10 face


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2019)

As a 6'1 i'm either just ugly or manlet


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 14, 2019)

JFL getting heightmogged by Females feels awful. especially in School.

Be happy you're not a Manlet.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> As a 6'1 i'm either just ugly or manlet


You are definitely ugly, or mentalcel but chances are you are probably a mixture of both, i doubt your face is that busted, i am much shorter than u and have had kissed and oral, turned down sex lol don’t listen to autism’s here, just try be social with girls and lolksmax whike you’re at it


Roping Subhuman said:


> JFL getting heightmogged by Females feels awful. especially in School.
> 
> Be happy you're not a Manlet.


Yeah dude I feel for you man, how old are you and how tall are your parents? Maybe your spine may be open. 

If not, fix posture to become 5’4 (hopefully)

And run lifts/save up for LL+ gymcel, height is definitely a huge factor but once you’re within only below average and not insanely below average it’s not too bad


----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 14, 2019)

XD


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> You are definitely ugly, or mentalcel but chances are you are probably a mixture of both, i doubt your face is that busted, i am much shorter than u and have had kissed and oral, turned down sex lol don’t listen to autism’s here, just try be social with girls and lolksmax whike you’re at it


social with girls... jfl, this whores were fucked hard by chads. I won't find hot jb virgin worth fuckin. I can get laid with averge or below foid like most of dudes but i want more than that. Being 6'1 is not enough to mog shit out of this chads that fucked my oneits. Remember it's not about fucking, it's about being the best and breaking hearts of stupid horny foids. How i can socialize when i'm moged hard every day? When i go to the party i get mogged by chad who gets all female attention. Jfl just socialize to slay


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Aug 14, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> JFL getting heightmogged by Females feels awful. especially in School.
> 
> Be happy you're not a Manlet.


It helps not being a high cortisol aspie


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 14, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> social with girls... jfl, this whores were fucked hard by chads. I won't find hot jb virgin worth fuckin. I can get laid with averge or below foid like most of dudes but i want more than that. Being 6'1 is not enough to mog shit out of this chads that fucked my oneits. Remember it's not about fucking, it's about being the best and breaking hearts of stupid horny foids. How i can socialize when i'm moged hard every day? When i go to the party i get mogged by chad who gets all female attention. Jfl just socialize to slay


Lol you need to let go of this toxic idea that you have to mog everyone, ideally this is what everyone wants, but it will not happen.

Let go of these delusions of oneitis, no girl is worth obsessing over, and you will have to learn to realise that girls want you to think you like them if you’re a normie, even if they don’t.

Don’t be so oblivious to female manipulation and you should have no trouble keeping away from oneitis.

As a notmie the best game is social status/game max, obviously paired with lifts gymcel natural looks max etc


Lifeisgood72 said:


> It helps not being a high cortisol aspie


what do you mean? what has that got to do with being mogged


Pietrosiek said:


> social with girls... jfl, this whores were fucked hard by chads. I won't find hot jb virgin worth fuckin. I can get laid with averge or below foid like most of dudes but i want more than that. Being 6'1 is not enough to mog shit out of this chads that fucked my oneits. Remember it's not about fucking, it's about being the best and breaking hearts of stupid horny foids. How i can socialize when i'm moged hard every day? When i go to the party i get mogged by chad who gets all female attention. Jfl just socialize to slay


anyway whatever country you’re in, even if you’re from Netherlands with high class white male area you are not below average at 6’1, at the worst case you are dead on average


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Aug 14, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> what do you mean? what has that got to do with being mogged


You gotta be pretty damn high cortisol to stress over getting heightmogged


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 14, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> You gotta be pretty damn high cortisol to stress over getting heightmogged


How tall are you? You don’t know how it feels to constantly be looking up to everyone.

I’m manlet but not short enough to be death tier, I look only slightly up to most men my age, i also life in an ethic area which helps.

It is defo damaging for your confidence once you have become blackpilled however


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> As a notmie the best game is social status/game max, obviously paired with lifts gymcel natural looks max etc


Bullshit as a normie you will never slay on hot jb's. You can only have ltr. She will cheat on you with chat while your happy that you have gf


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 14, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Yes I will agree that in your high school years height does not matter that much, but JFL @ U if u think a girl will truly be happy with you or having sex with you once she has fucked a robust gl 6'4 chad, this generally happens around the ages of university so 18-22, therefore female standards rise massively after 18.


I will rise in college


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> you need to let go of this toxic idea that you have to mog everyone, ideally this is what everyone wants, but it will not happen.


mog or be moged. If you think bitches wont chose the best dude to fuck you're bluepilled. Even when you talk with foid and she sees better dude you're no longer important to her


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 14, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> It helps not being a high cortisol aspie



No it doesn't fucking help. you can tell when people look down on you. (literally)


----------



## buflek (Aug 14, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Jfl at my height genetics compared to yours, weren’t you like 5’8 when you came into this forum a year ago?
> 
> Also you sure you tanner 3? has your voice even break at tanner 3, i couldn’t imagine a 6’1 boy with his child voice still
> 
> ...


nah its 5'9 for sure. im 5'9.5 and got a 5'6 stacylite gf and had several Girls approach me but they were all about 5'5-5-7


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 14, 2019)

buflek said:


> nah its 5'9 for sure. im 5'9.5 and got a 5'6 stacylite gf and had several Girls approach me but they were all about 5'5-5-7


Depends how good looking your face is

I have been described as anywhere from 5-6 PSL facially and I have had some success with women, I would have a lot more if I wasn’t mentalcel, sad being 5’8 tho


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 14, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Especially in high school.
> 
> From what I see, far more people get discriminated based on their FACE. If they're asian, if they have bad acne, ect.
> 
> ...


Height and frame doesn't matter? 😂😂 Holy fuck you are stupid. Some women are even willing to date you if you're just tall even if you had ugly face. 
Height and frame > face >> haircut > fashion


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2019)

Face is all i rather be 7psl 5'8 framecel than 5 psl 6'4 god tier frame


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 14, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> I still see tons of 5'7+ers having girlfriends and shit. At the grocery store and shit.


And shit and shit... And their fucking girlfriends look like shit while robust 6'4 chads fuck prime stacies


----------



## Dogs (Aug 14, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> It does matter, it’s the second most important factor in SMV lol.
> 
> Face comes first, no matter what but you would be coping if you believe a 8/10 PSL face 5’8 will slay more than a 6’6 PSL 7/10 face


It's overrated and really shouldn't be the second, frame matters more than height. Face comes first no matter what that's why an 8 psl face 5'8 will slay more than a 6'6 7 psl just the way it is man.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 14, 2019)

Dogs said:


> It's overrated and really shouldn't be the second, frame matters more than height. Face comes first no matter what that's why an 8 psl face 5'8 will slay more than a 6'6 7 psl just the way it is man.


I don’t believe this, you are entitled to your own opinion of course.

I think everyone who isn’t retard level IQ will agree that face reigns supreme, but imo you are coping if you deny the fact that a taller slightly worse looking chad will do better than a slightly better looking smaller 

Ofc if you are 5’8 with 8 PSL youd do better than a PSL 7 5’10 with same frame, but height becomes more important than face after 4 inches of difference imo in a foids head if they are similar looking


6ft4 said:


> Height doesn't matter when you're under 18 because there's a smaller pool of tall guys and tall guys on average have worse faces than average height males meaning that a goodlooking face, tall combo is extremely rare. As well as this tall guys don't fill out and look proportionate until their early faces, usually their faces masculinize later than average because of more prolonged puberty.
> Once you get to college though there's plenty of guys with combo of 6'3+ and 7/10 face, most girls have been fucked by one of these guys in college and spend the rest of their life reminicing about it.


Adding onto this, I don’t think it’s as extreme as he makes it out to be, but once a girl does fuck a tall robust chad (IRL 8-9) it’s prettt much over for her expectations in the future, not to say she won’t fuck some smaller chad but there will be something missing, 

I have sensed it with girls who find me attractive, jfl ar this girl who pursued me relentlessly sayinf she fucked a guy younger than me but he looked “old and taller” It’s a huge part of attraction, fortunately you can fix to some extent, especially if you’re in puberty


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 26, 2019)

Maybe for average people. For manlets it's fucking hell. Imagine being 5'6. Fucking hell my sister is 5'6.


----------



## KKK (Aug 26, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Its no lie that manlets can slay, however you are coping if you believe a 5'8 gl manlet has just as much SMV as a 6'6 with same face and frame
> 
> I do agree, that GL manlets are most likely volcel to some extent and that height isnt the largest determiner in attraction, you are coping if you deny that it isnt right after face however.


Isn't 6'6 too high though, you won't be attractive to a lot of shorter women.


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 26, 2019)

KKK said:


> Isn't 6'6 too high though, you won't be attractive to a lot of shorter women.


No it’s not lol.

Women love to feel like their man can dominate them, Obviously 6’0 is good but it seems like every other chad lite is 6’0+.


----------



## disillusioned (Aug 26, 2019)

Don't entirely agree. I agree that if somebody is at least average height they won't feel that bad if somebody height mogs them. However you are wrong if you think it doesn't make you look more alpha to be tall.


----------

